

Introducing the Ross Ulbricht Legal Defense Fund - tjaerv
https://www.rossulbricht.org/introducing-the-ross-ulbricht-legal-defense-fund/

======
pedalpete
Unfortunately, the creator of this site doesn't explain truly why he feels
Ross Ulbricht needs a defence fund. Has he publicly stated that he is unable
to mount his own defence?

If he truly is DPR, then he has funds available for his defence, and if not,
the US government has an obligation to provide an attorney for him. At the
same time, I'm sure some legal gun who wants the publicity would take on the
case.

This whole thing doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I think there are probably
other people more in need of a defence fund.

~~~
mikegogulski
Added to my to-do list for the FAQ (I operate the website). No, no such
statement has issued, but then neither did Bradley (now Chelsea) Manning make
such a declaration when she was arrested, and I registered bradleymanning.org
and eventually help bootstrap what is now the Private Manning Support Network
for her defense.

------
unreal37
Didn't he make $80 million from selling drugs online?

Weirdest defense fund ever.

~~~
uncoder0
Also completely perplexed by this. The author seems to rush to put up a
defense fund websites for high profile tech cases. The same author started a
Manning Defense fund quickly after the story broke.

~~~
mikegogulski
After being informed of the news and reading about it, i realized that this
was something that needed doing (your mileage, of course, may vary), and that
supporters might be vulnerable to scams. I quickly found that there was
already a "freedpr" website out there asking for Bitcoin donations with no
information whatsoever identifying the operator, so I said to myself: "Gotta
do it."

Incidentally, the Bradley Manning work I did was hundreds of hours without me
taking a dime. I resigned my membership of the Support Network steering
committee about a year after getting the thing booted up, confident that the
rest of the members had things well in hand.

